# Hi from a rookie



## englishsmoker (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi all. Just registered here, Hoping/needing to learn a lot. I have a Traeger Ironwood 650 I'm learning on, with mostly just my wife and I. We have family reasonably close, and I'm planning to use them as guinea pigs as the learning progresses. I'm not someone who grew up around grills/smokers, but have been the beneficiary many times, and decided to take the plunge. I'm in the Atlanta, Georgia area. I'll be poking around here a while to learn. All I've done so far ae some burgers after the 'seasoning' routine was run on the grill, and they were among the best I've had, if I do say so myself, so more to come....


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ, you landed in the right spot! RAY


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
You're better off here than watching you-tube videos.....


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your posts and pics of your cooks.

Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome from Colorado.
Before you get too deep into all of this, buy a multi probe thermometer like from Inkbird. You need reliable temperature tracking of the grill surface as well as internal on meat. Do not trust the digital readout on the smoker,, they lie, sometimes a lot.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome from RI.


----------



## bdawg (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome from WA State


----------



## englishsmoker (Jul 5, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Welcome from Colorado.
> Before you get too deep into all of this, buy a multi probe thermometer like from Inkbird. You need reliable temperature tracking of the grill surface as well as internal on meat. Do not trust the digital readout on the smoker,, they lie, sometimes a lot.


Thanks, I’ve picked up on that already, but not researched too much. The grill came with a probe, and I did the ice water calibration this morning. As with anything, opinions on what’s needed are likely all over the map. So, a single unit with multiple probes to measure both food temp and actual cooking temp is what’s required?


----------



## bdawg (Jul 5, 2021)

I'd also recommend getting the pink butcher paper for wrapping.
I used to wrap with foil, but I was stunned at the difference I got when I switched to the pink butcher paper.  The flavor and texture is so much better.
I'll never go back.

You can find it online for around $20-25 for a nice big roll in the box with the cutter (like the tin foil box has for cutting).


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 5, 2021)

englishsmoker said:


> Thanks, I’ve picked up on that already, but not researched too much. The grill came with a probe, and I did the ice water calibration this morning. As with anything, opinions on what’s needed are likely all over the map. So, a single unit with multiple probes to measure both food temp and actual cooking temp is what’s required?


Correct.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal! It's nice to have you onboard!


----------



## englishsmoker (Jul 5, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Correct.


Just ordered ink bird 4s after a quick search here. Thanks! 4 probes outta be enough:)


----------



## englishsmoker (Jul 5, 2021)

bdawg said:


> I'd also recommend getting the pink butcher paper for wrapping.
> I used to wrap with foil, but I was stunned at the difference I got when I switched to the pink butcher paper.  The flavor and texture is so much better.
> I'll never go back.
> 
> You can find it online for around $20-25 for a nice big roll in the box with the cutter (like the tin foil box has for cutting).


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 5, 2021)

englishsmoker said:


> Just ordered ink bird 4s after a quick search here. Thanks! 4 probes outta be enough:)


This will save you so much grief in the learning curve. Guessing temperature in bbq is a fool’s errand.


----------



## MadMax281 (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston. You're on the right track.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## englishsmoker (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks all for the welcome


----------



## olaf (Jul 5, 2021)

englishsmoker said:


> Just ordered ink bird 4s after a quick search here. Thanks! 4 probes outta be enough:)


You'll like it I just left mine on for 26 hours and still had 51% battery


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## englishsmoker (Jul 8, 2021)

olaf said:


> You'll like it I just left mine on for 26 hours and still had 51% battery


Got it today. I hate instructions badly translated from Chinese:)  Anyway, I have 4 probes, one is obviously for the smoker temp. And I see the ‘clips’ probably to hold it in place. Does it make any difference where I ‘aim’ the probe inside the smoker? Top/bottom/front/back?
Planning first ‘real’ smoke for Saturday. I have a tri-tip and sirloin roast on stand-by :)


----------



## JeffB1961 (Jul 9, 2021)

welcome from Tazewell Va.


----------



## olaf (Jul 9, 2021)

englishsmoker said:


> Got it today. I hate instructions badly translated from Chinese:)  Anyway, I have 4 probes, one is obviously for the smoker temp. And I see the ‘clips’ probably to hold it in place. Does it make any difference where I ‘aim’ the probe inside the smoker? Top/bottom/front/back?
> Planning first ‘real’ smoke for Saturday. I have a tri-tip and sirloin roast on stand-by :)


First couple times I used all four just to see the heat distribution in the smoker. Obviously you'll need to have a probe in your meat. Good luck and welcome to smf.


----------



## englishsmoker (Jul 9, 2021)

olaf said:


> First couple times I used all four just to see the heat distribution in the smoker. Obviously you'll need to have a probe in your meat. Good luck and welcome to smf.


Thanks. so I have a pork butt just under 4lbs. I'm thinking one probe in the center, and another for 'oven' temp to be sure I keep that close. According to Jeff's eCourse, I want to smoke at a steady 240. I'm sure it won't just stay at 240, but fluctuate, which makes sense. The oven probe should be at grate level? How much of a temp swing is still okay? Do I need to calibrate the Inkbird like I did the one that came with the Traeger? And for those with a Traeger, should I use Super Smoke and if so for how long?


----------

